# Too any golfing beginner.



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

If you want to improve your game, you really need to get the right grip from the start. My brother-in-law recently started and was playing with the wrong grip, I arranged a day at the driving range with him and showed him how to grip it and he said he improved by 150%.

If anyone else has tips for beginners feel free to add them below!


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

The only advice i have to offer is to play with experienced people so then can tell you what you are doing wrong or how to be better. From there its just repetition.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose that is also why he said he improved, because I was giving him more tips.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Make sure they understand that golf is full of contradictions. If you hit down on and iron, it will go up. If you try to swing harder, your ball won't go as far. The more you brag about your hole-in-one, the less people that will believe you. etc...


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I would say just learn the fundamentals on your swing first. Then worry about putting and getting on the green and ect.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Good advice.

I too started out with a terrible grip. A bad grip means you will hit the ball well or at all only about twenty percent or less of the time. Ask someone who has been playing for a while to help you out.

It is hard to play golf at all with troubles with a grip.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Especially, nice tips everyone. The one thing you also much expect is that you'll have good and bad days. Do not worry too much if you have a brilliant game one day and a rubbish game the next day, golf is full of ups and downs.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

I agree, dont get upset if you have a bad day, many of those are bound to come. Enjoy yourself and have a good time and your swing will get better because your body is more loose.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Be very patient and enjoy the course for what it is, a beautiful landscape. dont worry aobut your score at the beginning and just have fun. if you get better slowly, then great, but dont stress.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the tips! I took just a couple of lessons, but it's clear that I need a few more! After some more lessons and some conditioning exercises, maybe I won't be embarrassed to play in front of people anymore!

Jennifer


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Don't try to do too much to quickly. You aren't going to knock down a 30 foot putt your first day, and probably not your second, third, fourth, or fifth. It takes time, and you just have to be patient. Your skill will come, just always make sure you're doing it the right way


----------

